# IP vs ER Consult



## mbort (Dec 6, 2007)

If a doctor sees a patient in the ER for consult lets say for a hip fracture and is then admitted, but admitted under another service (ie trauma, pcp) Do you code for the ER consult or do you bill for an IP consult.

Since the patient was actually seen in the ER I have been coding for that consult but our billing company is telling me that we should be coding as an IP consult if the patient is admitted.

If anyone has any input or documentation to support this it would be greatly appreciated.  I've recently come back to private practice and trying to refresh on E/M stuff.

Thanks in advance
Mary


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 6, 2007)

If you provide your service in the ER prior to the Admission order, then it is an Outpatient Consult.

Sounds like what you're doing is correct.


----------



## Kris Cuddy (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree with Kevin. The service was provided prior to the patient being admitted and was performed in the ER. Outpatient is correct. You're doing it right.

Kris


----------

